#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή μηχανικού για αλλαγή χρήσης-βεβαίωση μηχανικού και άδεια λειτουργίας φυσικοθεραπευτρίου

## despcv

Καλησπέρα,

 Έχω μία υπόθεση εγκατάστασης φυσικοθεραπευτηρίου σε χώρο κατοικίας. Μου έχουν ανατεθεί 3 εργασίες:

 - Βεβαίωση μηχανικού για έναρξη επαγγέλματος του φυσικοθεραπευτή. Στο  ακίνητο έχει γίνει μετατόπιση κουζίνας στο χώρο του 1 λουτρού (υποθέτω  και αυτό νοείται σαν αυθαιρεσία) καθώς και κλείσιμο τμήματος φωταγωγού  που ανήκει στον όροφο στην νέα κουζίνα. Συνεπώς πρέπει να γίνει  τακτοποίηση υποθέτω.

 - Αλλαγή χρήσης του ακινήτου από κατοικία σε γραφεία (υποθέτω αυτό  περιλαμβάνει και τη διαδικασία αίτησης βεβαίωσης κύριας χρήσης)

 - Έκδοση άδειας λειτουργίας του φυσικοθεραπευτηρίου (σαν συνέχεια των 2 παραπάνω διαδικασιών)

 Η βασική μου ερώτηση (πέραν των επιμέρους) είναι: Τί αμοιβή ζητάω από τον πελάτη για όλα αυτά?

 Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Οι αμοιβές είναι πλέον ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες.
Οπότε... όσο κοστολογείς τη δουλειά σου.
Αν την υπολογίσεις με ώρες εργασίες, προσωπικά δεν θα έπεφτα κάτω από 20¤ ανά ώρα.
Αν την υπολογίσεις με ημέρες εργασίες, προσωπικά δεν θα έπεφτα κάτω από 150¤ ανά ημέρα.

----------


## despcv

Το γνωρίζω για την κατάργηση των κατώτατων αμοιβών.....απλά ήθελα σαν γνώμονα μια τάξη μεγέθους καθ'ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που αναλαμβάνω μια τέτοια διαδικασία. Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση!!

----------

